# Invite wording help



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

what is your theme (if one exists) or your costume or something that the wording can be tied to?


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

Munsters/haunted house theme... I'm Lily.. hubby is Herman.

Here's what I have so far... still toying with the wording:

We're having a party
you're in for a scare
it's a Halloween bash
so come if you dare!

Join us for Beer and Witch's Brew
All dressed in Costumes
No one will know who's who!

??????..... if you choose
you may bring your own boos!

Not real happy with it though.... have anything better?


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll try to think of something. Doubt you want the whole thing rewritten so I will just try to come up with an ending. I don't want to stomp all over your creation, it sounds really good. I know it can be tough to write out invitations like that. I do mine every year now and it usually takes a little while.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

OK, kept the opening paragraph and then added two new ones. This is of course just off the top of my head (if I dig a little deeper might be able to come up with something different):


We're having a party
you're in for a scare
it's a Halloween bash
so come if you dare!

There's the house poisons and potions 
that will set the tone 
But if you are too timid or scared
you may wish to bring your own. 

Come party at our Manor
on this most Hallowed of nights. 
Dressed so your friends won't even 
know you in the light.


----------

